# Pies and desserts



## rodeoclown (Apr 3, 2004)

what are some of your most sinful of conforing dessrts? Pies , Cakes, or or chocolates.


----------



## jasonr (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a self-saucing brownie recipe that has comforted me many times. I use Valhrona cocoa  powder to make it red like martian rock, and Scharffen Berger 99% chocolate, which goes straight to your brain like a drug. It's my guaranteed fix for a broken heart, or any other of life's problems 

The Batter:

1 Cup Flour
1 ½ Tsp. Baking Powder
½ Tsp. Salt
¼ Cup Butter
½ Cup Milk
1 Tsp. Vanilla Extract
2/3 Cup Sugar
1 Ounce Unsweetened Chocolate, Melted

The Pudding:

½ Cup Sugar
½ Cup Brown Sugar
3 Tbsp. Cocoa
¼ Tsp. Salt
1 ½ Cups Boiling Water

1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees; Sift flower, baking powder, salt and set aside
2.	Cream butter and white sugar until light and fluffy. Mix in flower mixture and milk until just blended
3.	Stir in melted chocolate and vanilla extract until just blended. Pour batter into a 8”/8”/2” square pan
4.	Combine ½ cup sugar, ½ cup brown sugar, 3 Tbsp. cocoa, ¼ Tsp. salt and mix thoroughly. Sprinkle mixture evenly over brownie. Sprinkle boiling water evenly over powder
5.	Bake for 40-60 minutes or until toothpick inserted at center comes out clean of brownie bits (ignoring pudding)


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 9, 2004)

I will have to post the whole recipe another time but I like to make a chocolate genoise, drizzle each layer with Godiva liqueur, put chocolate mousse between the layers then cover the whole thing with a chocolate ganache.


----------



## jasonr (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds great bubba, but where does one find Godiva Licquor? Also, can I use the same ganache I use for making eclaires?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 9, 2004)

Godiva liquer is available wherever fine adult beverages are sold. Here that would be the state ABC store...so it is mega-expensive.


----------

